# Need advice for low tech planted 75 gal (algae)



## M Ness (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a low tech 75 gal planted tank where algae becomes a problem in after a few months. Grows on all the plant leaves and very visible on the glass by the time my weekly cleaning happens. I'm looking to fix it up without chems if I can. Here is what I have currently:

java fern, wisteria, a whole lot of jungle val
2 full sun and 1 plant NO florescent light running 10 hours
near window that gets light (can't really change this)
DIY CO2 set up (2 liter bottle feeding into powerhead)
3 inch of gravel with some flourite mixed in
canister filter and heater (not *that* low tech I guess)

Here is what I figure I need to do:

add a bubble counter and very efficient diffuser to the CO2 setup
start testing my CO2 levels (what should I be targeting?)
fertilize plants (roots or leaves?)
use 2-3 day blackouts if algae gets a foothold

Does this sound like I'm on the right track or just wasting time? I'd consider going with forced CO2 if I had to, but would like to avoid the expense. If I did, I would want a kit that works with 5lb welding tanks since I already have one in the basement keeping my homebrew kegs running.

Any advise welcome. Hoping I can get the plants to compete and win the war for nutrient and keep that algae at bay.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What type of algae is it?You can plant some fast growing stems that will help absorb extra nutrients,such as wisteria and other types of hygrophilias.Though a nuicance,duckweed helps suck them up as well.

How long do you leave your lights on?Shortening the lighting periods could help too,depending on the type of algae.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning M...

First, you definitely don't have a low tech tank. Your post reads like you have most of the bells and whistles.

I have low tech tanks. Mine have only what comes from the LFS. Anyway, I have no algae in my large tanks, because I keep a lot of fast growing plants that use up all the available nutrients and change out a minimum of half the tank water weekly, so there are no excess food sources. Water sprite (floated), Hygrophila, Anacharis (needs a bit stronger light), Pennywort and Hornwort are some plants that require a lot of nutrients and will help control the algae.

Algae is a primitive plant and doesn't do well unless you have a lot of extra nutrients available. If you have a good, constant source of nutrients, then algae will thrive.

I wouldn't recommend using "algae destroyers", the chemicals that contain "Gluteraldehyde". They will kill algae quickly. However, the dead and decaying plant material simply creates more food for more algae growth. The best way to control it is to get plants that will compete with it for the available food and get the water back in balance.

As always, this is just one, low tech, waterkeeper's opinion.

B


----------



## M Ness (Nov 6, 2011)

The algae is hair algae I believe. Short fuzzy green stuff that grows on everything.

I guess low tech might not be the right term for my tank. More DIY than low tech. Just trying to avoid expensive controllers and such. Looking to get rid of heaters as well, we heat the house after all, but have not done that yet.

My goal is to get the plants growing to where they win the battle for nutrient, just not sure if my setup can get there. Hoping that it can. And hoping not to have to be running a chem lab to keep up with fert and testing needs.


----------

